# Mount Cloud Storage as Local FS (Linux or Windows)



## raindog308 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd like to subscribe to some amount of cloud storage (say, 1TB) and mount it so it appears as a local FS...like nfs or something.  Prefer Linux but could do it on Windows.

I am not looking for a "sync" option...in other words, I don't want to consume 1TB locally so I can mirror 1TB to the cloud.  I just want to mount some big blob of cloud storage as a local FS.

Suggestions other than sshfs?  I could do either roll-your-own like sshfs + VPS, or some kind of cloud service.  I would like it to be reasonably durable.


----------



## drmike (Jun 2, 2015)

So what's wrong with SSHFS?  I use it for essentially this...  Just curious.

There are graft ons folks have written for various cloud storage solutions.  Extensions of their APIs mostly.  Stuff works, but tends to be pokey.

OVH's Hubic - priced nicely, but slow as molasses has such a client out there:

https://github.com/TurboGit/hubicfuse

HubicFuse is a FUSE application which provides access to Hubic's
cloud files via a mount-point.


----------



## William (Jun 2, 2015)

Google Drive and FUSE.


----------



## marrco (Jun 5, 2015)

drmike said:


> https://github.com/TurboGit/hubicfuse


not slow at all

[email protected]:~# dd bs=1M count=1024 if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/hubic/default/Documents/test2


1024+0 records in


1024+0 records out


1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 116.445 s, 9.2 MB/s


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 8, 2015)

drmike said:


> So what's wrong with SSHFS?  I use it for essentially this...  Just curious.


Nothing - just wanted to see all the options.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 8, 2015)

William said:


> Google Drive and FUSE.


So I use Google Drive just because I have some space there, but isn't that like Dropbox where it's really "in sync with the cloud"?  If I have 1TB of "cloud space" I don't want to dedicate 1TB of local space.


----------

